# Morning Wade



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Decided to go for a wade at some local spots this morning around 8:30.....The first spot was kind of washed out with no bait, but I decided to move only about a quarter mile from the first area and was rewarded well. A lone osprey led the way. Idled up to some nice green water, with tons of bait and worked the area well. Ended up catching alot of reds. 5 were keepers, only kept 3 obviously. All were around 24-26, 5 to 6lbs. Probably caught another 10 small ones. Bunch of small trout...only 3 kept. But man those reds wore me out! And my drag probably. It was close to the shoreline and about 2.5 to 3ft. deep. Had some good tide movement all day. Ended my wade about 1pm. Thanks for reading. 

Oh yea, I also got to break in my new Stinky Pants Stringer. Man I like it alot. Good LUCK!

Also, at the first spot in the shallow clear water I almost stepped on a sting ray on the way back to the boat....Glad I was looking down. Ew, those things make my stomach turn over when I see em up close.


----------

